# People mad at my arrows



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

Why r people so pissed off about arrows that have black vanes and nocks. The 3 guys i shot with this last sat. 2 of them had them and some guy was saying that they were "black **** ********". That was just a poor sport and it was their first time and they didnt know anything about that. The way i look at it is your not going to have an arrow in the deer your hunting to show u were to shoot. What do yall guys have to say about this........


Edited by Easton94...I know it was just an example but this is a family site...


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

in say tell them to shoot first and then bust their nocks off:tongue:


----------



## The Yankee (Nov 23, 2005)

I think maybe what they were saying was that when they shoot their bright colored nocks and vanes into a target you have the opportunity to use them for a reference to shoot at the target. When you shoot your black ones in their they do not get the same benefit. You can shoot what you want to shoot. But don't be surprised if they have black nocks and veins the next time you shoot with those guys!!   :lol:


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

until they pass a rule telling you what color vanes and nocks you have to use, shoot whatever you like:wink:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I use black blazers and color my beiter nocks with a sharpie...I pay too much for my arrows for them to be a target. 

I get crap all the time for my arrows too...I just tell them if they have a problem with them then to shoot em...but that they should think twice because they do NOT want to get into 'that game' with me.


----------



## Hoyt3dpro (Oct 23, 2005)

*Black Vanes*

I would rather shoot with someone who is using all black other arrows in the target seem to be distracting some time and I had just rather shoot the spot I pick on the target.


----------



## PIPEMAN (Jun 30, 2005)

*Black Vanes*

I know I don't care what you use. I use the biggest color nock's on the planet and if you want to go off mine to pick your spot so be it. I spend just as much as anybody on my arrows and do not worry if they get trashed or not who cares it is just a game have fun with it you guys take it to serious you spend a thousand dollars at least on equipment money on entry fee's money to travel and worry about someone taking out a ten dollar arrow. I can tell you one thing if your in my group and have a good arrow in the target I will try my best to hit it every time and you would do the same only I make easier for you with my huge bright Beiter color nock's. Don't get me wrong I will only shoot at your arrow :wink: :wink: for a good score not to pick on you.


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

*take a look at this thread scroll down and look at the pic*

http://69.94.132.128/vb/showthread.php?t=282109&highlight=jeff+hopkins


Key thing is when money is on the line......find your own mark!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I started shooting black vanes, but never went to black nocks. Basically if folks are complaning about it that means they apparantly can't pick their own spot!! Easton94


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*i shoot red...*

I shoot red nock and vains and catch crap all the time!!! I tell them if the want to use it as a reference, Go for it!!!


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

I guess i wrote wrong i dont shoot black nocks and veins the guys i was shooting with shot them and they were talking trash and i had never heard anyone get mad over it i was just asking what yall thinked. But i mean in real life your not going to have someones arrow to shoot at when u want to make a good shoot and i would really pick my own spot


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

*i shoot bright orange*

but have no problems with people using all black my buddy shoots all black i would just rather find mine if i missed the target plus i think use what u like


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

*black nocks*

I myself thank its up to the shooter! I shot with a friend last weekend who was shooting black nocks to keep his arrows from getting missed up. I shot his nock off and he got mad. He acussed me of shooting at it ,but I told him i couldnt see it. But he was the only one to get his arrow missed up in the group I was in. all I can say is I wish there where more white targets.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Shoot what ever you wish to shoot . I use bright colors and if anyone is aiming off my arrows they are probably aiming for the wrong part of the animal anyway:embara: I would just as soon not see the other arrows anyway . Seems if I know I have to be just left or right of an arrow in the target that I can see, invariably I will shoot right next to that arrow LOL. If someone robin hoods one of my arrows I will laugh and tell them to take it home with them . Plenty more where that one came from.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

If you shoot with great shooters and everyone has colored nocks, the group as a whole will shoot better. If someone doesnt think they can beat me without shooting black nocks, I am prepared for them. I carry one arrow with black nock and vanes just for them. If you get upset about someone hitting your arrow, find a new sport or put your arrow somewhere where no one wants to hit it.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

boojo35 said:


> If you shoot with great shooters and everyone has colored nocks, the group as a whole will shoot better. If someone doesnt think they can beat me without shooting black nocks, I am prepared for them. I carry one arrow with black nock and vanes just for them. If you get upset about someone hitting your arrow, find a new sport or put your arrow somewhere where no one wants to hit it.



I agree I can't believe people get so worked up about this topic. I would just as soon every shooter use black, so when the guy that sucks shoots of in 8ville it won't suck my pin over there!! If someone needs to use anothers glowing yellow nock as a crutch to be competitive, they have not practiced enough...Easton94


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

I reckon folks will be tweaked at me too, as I plan on having a couple all black.


----------



## gmbowhunter (Jan 27, 2003)

if you shoot black don't ask where your arrow is . i have enough trouble seeing the bright one 's


----------



## barton (Dec 2, 2005)

What color nock you shoot is as much a part of strategy as anything else you do. Their strategy is apparently to rely on you to tell them where to aim. Sounds like they need a new strategy. At one time I shot black nocks, black vanes, and black arrows! Never had a nock busted either!:wink:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I would not worry about your nocks folks, if they are good enough to shoot your nock off, they should be good enough to pick their own spot!! Easton94


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

Sounds like some cry baby's that don't know how to shoot. Only downfall i see in that is it's harder to find your arrows IF you miss.


----------



## Arkansas Fatboy (Sep 13, 2004)

My buddy and I started shooting all black just because some of the guys we shoot with like to use our arrows for reference. They didn't shoot with use long at the last shoot. I also noticed if you use all black you din't tend to try and follow your arrow flight you stay more focused on the target at least I did because the arrow just vanishes after the shot.


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Tell em to get over it If they need a place to aim cuz they cant find their own ... Id change em to purple just as hard to see ..


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

> Why r people so pissed off about arrows that have black vanes and nocks. The 3 guys i shot with this last sat. 2 of them had them and some guy was saying that they were "black **** ********". That was just a poor sport and it was their first time and they didnt know anything about that. The way i look at it is your not going to have an arrow in the deer your hunting to show u were to shoot. What do yall guys have to say about this........



all it tells me is that you are insecure about your shooting. hence the need to hide your arrow...  :zip:


----------



## T.H hoytfan (Apr 8, 2005)

I have no problem with black arrows and nocks. I shoot the spot where I wanted to shoot not where other arrow was. But if you hit the x first chance are I might hit your arrow too.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

As soon as I read the title of this thread I knew what it was about.  I think it's great if someone gets upset, mad, concerned, whatever about someone's black fletching and nocks. 

If there thinking about your or my arrows ... they must not be thinking about their shot process or their own game.:wink: 

Gotta love it,:eyebrows: 
Nick


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

A good archer can hold off some ones bright fletches if they arent in the middle .. I personaly wouldnt mind shooting first on every target ...


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I practice at home on tiny Black spots...Go ahead I like Black...and they show up good for me except on the Black targets(Bears,Boars) I busted one for the guy in our group this weekend...I guess I showed him they really don't hide that well!:wink: 
I wasn't trying to hit his arrow really:wink: but it was in the 12.So was I.


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

I have an arrow with black nock and with with white. I pull them out of the quiver every now and then. You shouldn't rely on someone elses arrow in the target anyway. If you had people getting mad at you for using black arrows than keep using them.:wink: You can use any color you want! I don't get mad a people shooting at my arrows (After all I do it also) I just shoot the stealth arrow. My arrows last longer that way


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

honestly ...tell them that they have an advantage over you ..... 
they cannot see your arrow in their sight window ...therfore they are not looking at it ....therefore your arrow cannot ...draw theirs to it for a poor score .... .....Or are they looking for an excuse .....I prefer to shoot with people with unobvious arrows ...my scores seem to go up


----------



## 3L_Archer (Oct 20, 2005)

I always shoot black when I am leading off.

3L


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

I shoot a big bright Flo green pin nock. Come on after me, hit it and see where you end up! This is what I tell my buddies I shoot with. 

They try not to hit my arrows!


----------



## HoytIronMan (May 31, 2005)

*Black Nocks and Vanes*

My philosophy is that you should make your own shot and not have to rely on someone elses arrow. You don't have someone else shoot a bright orange nock into a deer in the woods and then base your shot off of theirs, so whats the diff? Use your binoculars and make a good shot, and if you don't, don't cry about the black nocks, because everyone has the same right to go out and buy them.


----------



## BK Artworks (Nov 7, 2005)

You know it dont matter to me what someone is shooting I always step up to my stake judge the yardage and make the best shot I can. I try to ignore other's arrows but more times then not when/if I make a bad shot it's because of something I did wrong not the color of their equipment. To many whiners in a lot of places anymore. Heck if they want to see where to shoot one of the targets lets put those little orange circles in the X ring!


----------



## FitaX10 (Aug 1, 2002)

You know, i try to hold my tongue but sometimes i jsut cant. All this talk about not having a bright orange nock in a deer in the woods is so much horses*@#. It's a game guys (and ladies). How many deer do you see in the woods with scoring rings on them? How many times do you have to be standing with part of your body touching the shooting stake when you are hunting? Yes a nock in the body of your TARGET is a reference point and it is available to aim off of. But unless you are shooting first every time, you have the same advantage as the other guys. It all evens out. If you are able to guess how far it is to the foot and able to hold on the nock that you can see and execute the perfect shot and you do hit the nock of the other guy, congrats, you ought to be shooting in the pro class and shoot Vegas for lots of money cause you are one heck of a shot. As for the black nocks and vanes, shoot whatever you want but dont expect the guys you are shooting with to like it or be nice to you. I am sure that if you were in their position, you wouldnt like it either. Now, if you want a real challenge, go out and shoot a FITA round with 36 arrows at 90, 70, 50 and 30 meters. :wink: They dont care what color your nocks and vanes are. Just remember, its a game and is supposed to be fun.


----------



## jeff 55/75 (Sep 8, 2004)

Here lately I was having trouble peaking around my string after the shot a good friend sugested that I shoot all black arrows to help the problem and it did, cant look for what you cant see .

But before I shoot with a group I let them know why I am shooting the black arrows and I always use bright knocks .


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

I always use green nocks. And when I make a good shot I am glad that I have an arrow that my group can use as a reference for them to make a good shot also. I dont like shooting with people with black and black, not because I NEED an arrow to go off of, I can pick a spot. I just think its good sportsmanship to have colored nocks or fletchings. Thats JMO and you know everyone has an opinion.:wink:


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

3dmama said:


> I always use green nocks. And when I make a good shot I am glad that I have an arrow that my group can use as a reference for them to make a good shot also. I dont like shooting with people with black and black, not because I NEED an arrow to go off of, I can pick a spot. I just think its good sportsmanship to have colored nocks or fletchings. Thats JMO and you know everyone has an opinion.:wink:


Nice post....see you said what I couldn't quite get out...I like to try and help my group too!


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Black Nocks*

I just got my 1st dozen black nocks.

I going to ask my archery buddy to use black nocks too.

First reason, I don't want others aiming at my nocks.

Secondly, I don't want to see someone else's bright nock to shoot at.

I want to pick the spot myself without the help of a well placed bright nock.

Believe it or not!:wink:


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm the exact opposite of the all black guy........I have 2 white/1 black with silver pin nock bushings and white nocks.......AND chrome 4" wraps!!

Rather than be hidden, I'll be distracting!:wink: :tongue: 

Can't wait for that first one leaning in the sun!

Seriously, I don't worry about what other guys shoot and it doesn't seem to hurt my scores one bit either way.

We have to remember that it's a game, most of us want to win/compete and if you feel like hiding your arrows in the target gives you an advantage over the next guy, that's your perogative.

I just better not hear one single "Make sure you give me a good mark" comment from a stealth shooter when I'm shooting first on a dark / blank target.
If I can see any part of your arrows from that point on the rest of the round is going to get loud. (Provided you can find the center to begin with ):wink:


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

I carry some all black, some all white and some all neon yellow.
I ask the people that I'm shooting with what they prefer and then I use the opposite one.

That pretty takes all the ?? out for the rest of the round. People who ***** about fletching and nock color are the same people who ***** about not enough money or no trophy for 7th and 8th place (out of eight).


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Bees said:


> all it tells me is that you are insecure about your shooting. hence the need to hide your arrow...  :zip:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*color doesn't or shouldn't matter*

I don't care what color nocks others use. If it bothers a shooter to see black nocks then he or she needs to work on their overall mental approach to archery games. I may just carry some arrows with black, some with bright yellow and then ask the others in my group which color they want me to use.

I got some black nocks because they look good with the black carbon shafts and the "winners gold" (flex-fletch) color vanes. I used them indoors and I intend to use them in 3d shoots.


----------



## BlackKnight81 (Jul 25, 2004)

*It's Competition!!!*

Stop talking about not having an aiming spot, or reference on a real deer! This is not hunting, you are not going to go and gut the 3-D target once you shoot it. If you want to shoot black nocks and vanes, go ahead. I know lots of guys that do, and they are putting new nocks and vanes on every week just like the rest of us. It's not because the guys they are shooting with are mad because of the black nocks and vanes, it's because the guys they are shooting with ( me and a few other guys ) are picking the same spot no matter what aiming spot or arrow is there. So shoot whatever you wan tto shoot, and don't listen to other people who are *****y cause they can't see your arrow. You can tell them where to kiss it! Go get 'em, and shoot straight! I do know this though, all you nocks have to be the same color, and you must keep the same fletching style and combontation with all the arrows in your quiver. That is a rule in NFAA, IBO, and ASA.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

There's nothing saying they cant shoot the same thing. I started with all black just so I couldn't see my arrow in flight now I use a black nock and white and purple vanes I've had all kinds of colors. I admit it if there is a bright nock to aim at I'm going to go at it. I've blown up my share of nocks and had mine blown up as well. There will always be someone to complain at a shoot. Some are legit complaints and most are just an excuse for their bad score.


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

I think a person should shoot whatever they like. However I believe in turnabout is fair play so what my son and I do is we keep three arrows with us that are fletched in black with black nocks. If the group I'm shooting with are using black then I shoot black but if there shooting colors then I give them the same in return. When I'm practicing with my friends I like to shoot first to help tech myself to burn that pin into a spot, but in a comp. I will gladly take a nock to refrence from. Good luck to all may all your arrows find there mark!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

I was just reading a persons post in refrence to arrows being fletched the same color or same fletch this is news to me, I've been shootin IBO for many of years and this is not the case as far as I know.


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

Had me thinking that maybe there was a rule change this year there is not one in refrence to arrow fletching. The only issue with fletching is the Hunter classes and that is the only one stated in the rules. Didn't mean to step on anyones toes just wanted the right info out there.


----------



## BlackKnight81 (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, I asumed that duckubuck is shooting in the hunter class if he is shooting IBO.


----------

